# Help! New rod clicking sound?



## jetskijack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

I figured this would be the best place to ask, I picked up a new gloomis g6x and when I shake it there is a very obvious clicking sound coming from the rod. I checked to see if something is loose but it sounds like itâ€™s inside the rod. Should this be anything to worry about? Should I send it back? Thanks yâ€™all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetskijack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

I found a post from a striper forum and wiped some lube where the guides meet the epoxy, and it sounds much better! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If no reel on, maybe the reel seat?


----------



## jetskijack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

WB, I thought it might be that, put the reel on and it was still clicking, bad! After spraying with rem oil the noise is almost non existent. That explains why some other posts I have read said that the clicking stops over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I've seen the epoxy under the end of the guides come loose from the blank and makes a ticking noise when the rod is popped. Inspect this area for separation...


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have had a couple rods I just completed make that noise. It goes away with use but man is it annoying to hear on a freshly cured rod


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

No rod should make a sound, of all my rods over 35 years not one made a sound while being flexed, somethings wrong, nylon and any petroleum product is a no no, damages the thread. Where oil can go so can water, it will turn your thread black and epoxy milky.


----------

